# For those that bad mouth Bowtech...



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

BowTech has been getting a bad rap on this web site for quite a while, so here is one for those doubters.

My customer ordered a Rascal for his son for Christmas.
To make sure that it arrived in time , they sent another bow out
Next Day Air, at there expence, just to make sure we had a bow in stock!

We received the bow yesterday morning (Special Saturday Delivery) and got it set-up. The FIRST arrow that he the young man (6 years old) shot , hit the center of the X ring on the target! Talk about an excited little boy, I was just as pleased as was his father and the other people in the range at that time. BowTech made sure we could take care of the customer, by what ever means that were necessary to get a bow to us.

BowTech does take care of business!!!


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

Thanks for posting your story Bob. All the companies has their high and low points, this is high for BowTech, and I am sure other companies have done the same. I would just wish that people would realize that not all bows fit everybody, and to praise the ones you like and not bash ones you do not care for. It is all right to say why you don't care for it but that is a lot different then putting down the whole company because your buddies sisters dogs cousin said bla bla bla.


----------



## MoBow63 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Whats the problem with BowTech?*

I shoot at one of the finest archery facilities in the MidWest and they sell a ton of BowTech's. I spend alot of time at the shop/range and haven't witnessed any problems with their bows. I don't currently shoot a BowTech, but I am going to as soon as the 2003 Patriot Duallys are available.

I have yet to see any other manufactures "Specs" that represent the forgiveness, all around shootability, technological advancements and blistering speed the BowTech Patriot Dually offers. I shoot all the manufactures bows through the Chronograph, and the BowTechs most closely represent what they claim for arrow speeds.

So, show me a better choice for the woods or the 3D range......


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Great Company*

I shoot and represent another company........but I think Bowtechs are a GREAT BOW!!!!!! Fast Quiet Quick!!!!!!! I put no now company down. Some have more troubles then others........so do cars!!!!!!I talk to Kevin at bowtech all the time. He is a gentleman and has a great sense of humour!!!!!!!!!Competition is what makes this country great and makes other companies strive to do better.............I wear size 10 wide shoes what size do you wear?..........bows are the same!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Bowtech seems to mke a fine product. I see nothing wrong with them & have heard no negative comment s about them. I just happen to like another brand better but I see nothing wrong with them and think people should always look a bunch of bows before they make up their mind on what they buy. 

The Patriot is a great lloking bow and it perfroms great! Well worth checking out if you aks me.


----------



## Jacobi (Dec 15, 2002)

Wow, I see I started something here. To clarify a few things,,,,, I chose the BowTech Extreme Solo because it was the only bow that felt comfortable to me. So I bought the bow and unfortuantly the dealer didn't have the correct Draw Module that I needed at the time. So he placed the order the following day. Unfortuantly all this happened while they were in the process of moving to a different place. No problem and understandable. But somehow during that process they seemed to have lost the order, well after two weeks since the order was made, I placed a phone call to BowTech, talked to them and they turned around and called my dealer and the order was readmitted. Well two weeks go by again and still know order recieved, so by this time I am getting a bit peeved. So I send out an email, and get word back that there was no such order made and so on and basically throw my dealer under the bus. After that Email I was really PEEVED, then the following day I get an email from a different person at BowTech explaining that though nobody else could find the order number but she was able to find it a different way and was able to track it down to the date that it were to arrive. And she also appologized for there was some miscommunication on there part. But after FINALLY getting my bow, and shooting it I am extremely happy with the bow. Shoots great and is quite. I just happen to run into a bad timing because of there move to a larger facility. There was some misconmunication but in the end it did arrive, a little late but it did arrive and now I am a happy camper. And very satisfied with my equipment


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Jacobi, glad to hear you got what you needed, to bad you had to go through all that and possibly go with another bow. Good luck!


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

Jacobi I wasn't talking about your case. I was talking about bashing bows. It didn't matter what brand. Mathews gets bashed more then anybody, although I don't shoot them I don't bash them.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

IMO there are alot of people in the archery business that have reason to be worried about BowTech. They'll be cutting into their market share, even deeper this next year. So rumors and outright lies are circulated. BowTech is a fine company, with fine people and great bows!! My own experiences, as well as friends, with BowTech have all been positive. As I said, fine people with a great product.


----------



## Jacobi (Dec 15, 2002)

Is it really a bow thing?? Lets think about it though, what is better Pepsi or Coke?? It also compares to kids also, you all see the bumper sticker, "My kids an Honor Student at blank blank School." We all talk up what we like or what we as individuals prefer, and of course we bash the other "brands" to promote what we like or prefer. It is what these companies and not just bow companies but any product out there counts on. That is most of there advertisement, "Word of Mouth." I don't know much about bows but I do know alot bout softball bats, and I can tell you which ones are worth the money and which ones won't last. But I speak only on my experiences with those bats that I have used. My opinion is going to be different than the person next to me. So is it bashing another company by me saying that I don't like them and think the produce a piss poor product?? No it is just my own opinion. So I believe that we all gotta realize that what is said about a product is only in those individuals own opinion. It is written in stone of what they say. And opinions are like A**Hol*s we all have one. But it is the GOOD Companies that will try to satisfy an unhappy customer, and BowTech did try to make accomedations to satisfy me.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

If people like what they like, by all means say so. But I feel there is no need to bash what you don't like, or care for. Simply say nothing. Alot of the BowTech bashing has undertones. This site seems to particularly unfriendly, for whatever reason. Like I said earlier, the 2003 bows will cause quite a stir when they hit the market. Some are trying to preempt the strike, by starting unfounded rumors and lies.


----------



## mickyj (Dec 4, 2002)

I have shot archery my whole life. I shoot 300's with 50+ x's.
I can do that with any make of bow on the market !! I am not a braggart, but you all pi** me off! Any bow on the market, including recurves and longbows will shoot the same hole end after end, properly tuned, out of a machine! This game is about asthetics and predjudice, what you like or dislike. Shoot what pleases your senses, and who gives you the best customer service. Every company at times has customer service issues, get over it, or shop somewhere else!


----------



## mickyj (Dec 4, 2002)

bigGP, You are absolutely right! Your point is well taken. People like you are an asset to our sport! You and I, and people like us who take our sport seriously,must hold retailers and manufacturers to a high customer service standard. If we don,t, the new person coming into the sport can and will be taken advantage of. When that happens we all suffer. When people complain about this bow, or that bow, I can't believe it is the bow's fault for non-perfomance. We as consumers are smarter and better informed than at any other time, even a novice can get information that was considered " top secret " a few years ago. I think these forums are awsome, and I normally am pretty quiet, But when someone bashes a .......... Nevermind. 
If we all make noise .......... Nevermind.

Merry Christmas for all of you who still believe!

Mick.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

bigGP, I'm not saying anyone has to be quiet. But why bash, and spread lies & rumors? If you don't like something, say so by all means. But it can be done in a constructive way. I personally don't care for certain bow companies, but I don't crawl all over them in order to defame them.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I personally see no problem with someone giving constructive critisisium toward any product. I don't call that bashing, I call that customer feedback and should be welcomed by any manufacturer. Comments like "this bow is junk" or "that bow sucks" dont help but someone pointing out a weak point of a bow or telling a story of bad service isn't a bad thing. I don't think the rule "If you can't say something nice don't say anything at all" is a good thing in forums like these. We need to know the real story on equipment the good the bad and the ugly. JMHO


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Punch_Master, the operative words in your post are "constructive criticism". The main thrust of the BowTech bash lately has not been "constructive criticism". I also see nothing wrong with reporting truthful, factual experiences. I heard this, and I heard that, without actual, firsthand knowledge is in no way productive. People speaking from experience is enlightening, and can be helpful. I think BowTech is listening, given the 2003 bows they will be introducing. Shooters were interested in a dual cam Patriot. We're getting it!


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

bigGP, with some sights the holes are too high. With some, not. What about your bows? Did you and "the other guy" talk to the same person? Your left, right, left movements are making my head spin.


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

GP the sight holes were a problem with some people. Don't make it sould like everybody with a sureloc / spott hog (I use both)or the other sights you mentioned you could not use. Most people had no problem at all, just the people that had a very high anchor point. And bowtech came out with a fix for that problem. They redrilled the holes on the bows they had not sold and made a bracket for the people that already had one. Sounds like to me you just want to complain about something. If you new anything about bows it is hard to get a left handed bow from anybody. Or is it your opinion companies shouldn't sell left handed bows at all or they should make tons of them in every model and loose money because they didn't sell them in the end of the year? Your ramblings are getting old!


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

So that's what the $100 BowTech Buck's are for to buy the new bracket for your sight's.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

THUNDERSTRUCK, BowTech will give you the adaptor. 
bigGP, you must know every BowTech owner that ever had a problem. The way you've vacillated on this thread leads me to believe you sit on a bar stool that swivels. BTW, I had an adaptor on with a Copper John sight, but not with my Cosmic Lite.


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

Did you say Give WOW. I'm just playing with ya MERRY XMAS TO ALL


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

bigGP you have no idea who the #1 staff shooter for BowTech is. It is and never was the shooter in Oregon or even on the west coast! It just goes to show people that you have no Idea what you are talking about. It is obvious you have an agenda.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Quote bigGP,
"Maybe i DO have an agenda?????? all of you bowtech "folks" shut up and let bowtechs product and service speak for itself."

Greg Poole aka bigGP, until I have firsthand experience, which I doubt you have much if any of, I'll "deny". My experiences with BowTech have been positive. So have the experiences of my friends that shoot them. I guess we're just lucky that way in Ohio. Look in the mirror when you give advice. I'll exit this thread with this, as I wish to give you no more play time. If you're so unhappy with the bow, or manufacturer, send them to me. I'll even pay the freight. Then you can but another brand to piss and moan about. BTW, I'm just a happy customer.


----------



## razors edge (Nov 19, 2002)

*bowtech*

sooner or later they might get it right,since this isn't thier first trip around the block. as for waranty good luck.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Warranty*

We at big Als Archery have had no trouble with warranty........Kevin Duffy is a class act and takes care of everything for us!!!!!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Funny*

Funny in what way? funny in funny or funny in strange? I am weird and strange........does that cover it?


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm sensing hostility.

BigGP I love you man!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Can't speak*

Can not speak for you......only us.......and no major problems....oh and on another note......I have said this before......All sporting goods companies hope for 3% or less of "bad" products going out to the public.......being binos, bows, fishing rods, reels, guns etc...............the more you make the more that MIGHT GO WRONG!!!!!3% of one thousand is less then 3% of 50 thousand!!!!!! etc, etc,


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Well here is my BT experience and 3 others.
We all got the G3's. Not a one would come close to the specs. that were on the sheet in the box with each bow. So I called them. They said "oh that's with the 65% let-off module and thats not on your bow." Not in the least bit deceptive. So I order the 65% module's. Still not close. Better but.......... Then there is accuracy. None of us can shoot them. I have shot back to back 300's indoors but I could not get this bow to group much past 20 yds. With mine by the time I got an arrow heavy enough to group and dropped the poundage it wasn't even as fast as my 6 yr. old Mathews. 

So 2 were sold right away and 1 of the other guys forgets it and it does a bounce off the truck to the road. The bow does well but ruins the cam. He sends it back and pays for new cams, wheel, and strings. Complete rebuild. He gets it back and the middle cam hits the bracket at full draw- right out of the box from the factory. So they shot it before shipping it out right? It goes back again and now is correct. So he is selling it without even putting an arrow through it. The last guy don't know.

Needless to say BT is not thought of highly here. And we have virtually no dealers selling them. The person I bought them from was going to be a BT dealer and had to get 5 bows to become one so I got it at cost. The other bows were a Black Knight, Extreme Solo and a Mighty Mite. The dealer sold them all and never got any more.

This was the first year they came out with the G3. Maybe they have improved or we just got duds but the others and I won't be getting one anytime soon.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Toxo, I wish the company I worked for could get by with 3% parts defective or out of spec. Our customers get really excited and threaten to remove us from placing any further bids on new business if they have more than 5 parts per MILLION out of spec or defective. You make it sound to me like the sporting goods manufactures are way behind in quality control compaired to the automotive and industrial manufactures. 3 out of 100 bad? Come on now! What products are you seeing that exhibit those performances ??? Please tell me of some examples as I'm sure others are intrested also. Well never mind I probably wouldn't believe that crap either.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*I agree*

How mant recalls do you see? How many recalls to dealers do the public ever see? I am telling you not what is acceptable but what the company expects is 100% perfect......but.......we do not live in a perfect world.........and do you think Bear or Matthews or Jennings makes their own cams, strings....etc.......and QC is good but they do not catch everything!!!!!!!Get with the real world......how many new cars go back to the dealer for repair in the first month..........I will bet more then 3%!!!!!!Small mfgrs have small returns big mfgrs have their own return/repair/warranty depts........why? That should not be hard to figure out!!!!!!!!!!! They expect returns and problems that is why!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

quote bigGP
"I havent had any problems with the bows,"

"And dont worry i dont think i will be getting rid of mine until i get a bow that shoots better ????we will see.you like to talk about the sour grapes that we all have towards bowtech but that is not thecase for me anyway."

You claim to own, and shoot, four BowTech Pro 40s.
Am I missing something, or are you bipolar?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Greg, I've been tryng to ignore you, but for whatever reasons you seem to have a problem with me and yet you don't even know me. Why would you drag my name into this thread since I haven't even posted in it until now?

What I do is my business, so I'm an internet defender (I'd like to think I'm more of an informer though) or what ever it is you wish to call me. Does that make you an internet basher? Just callin it as I see it...Or should I say, just keepin it real.

Not that's it's one bit of your business, I'm not on BowTech's payroll...What difference would it make if I was? 

I'd also like to know why all the people that were bashing BowTech (you included) on the Winner's Choice thread a few weeks back haven't stepped up to tell everyone that BowTech signed a 2003 contract with Winner's Choice over 2 weeks ago. I guess you don't want to look more foolish huh?


Rumors and bad news seem to travel fast, but facts and the truth don't seem to follow it well does it?...


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

quote bigGP

" OK i have pro 40's and i don't like the way bowtech gives people the run around( and i have been given the same treatment ONCE)."

So the rest of what you say is secondhand and hear-say?


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Chill out*

No matter what you say or what any one says it offends you, WHY? I did not single out BOWTECH OR Matthews ALL Sporting goods I am referring to........BEAR.........Jennings...........HOYT..........and if I would have a problem........I would send it back to get fixed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

well like so many before on the other thread about WC strings I just called Wc and yes they did in fact sign a contract 2 weeks ago for 15 thousand strings.

So I guess that it is true seein it came from WC and not BT.

But I would like to know why some one who has had so much trouble with BT why you still have their bows? 
Sure as sh*t if I have any trouble with any company I would not have any of their products no matter how good they might or might not be.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

So now you're calling me a liar...

Greg, You've got to have some real serious issues dude...Sorry, I don't have a degree in any fields that would benefit you or I would try to help ya...

The WCCB contract is not a "huge deal" but from the way you and others were acting about it a few weeks ago, I would have thought it was the end of the world as we know it...

The reason there's no press release or such *(which is exactly what this particular forum is supposed to be used for)* about the WCCB contract is because BowTech is still marketing their strings as O2 strings regardless of who makes them...Nothing more...O2 strings...Period...

Besides with all of your knowledge about everything archery, I would have thought you would already be in the know about it...Seems you know everything else first hand...Right?

As for my employment opportunities with BowTech. I've been offered a salary position, but I have chosen to pass on it until my twin daugthers graduate High School next year before we relocate. Just think, I may be your neighbor some day.  

As far as my disappearing, If you don't like what I write don't read it. 
I did the same to you until you brought me into the conversation... 
Better yet, put me on your ignore list in your user profile then you can't read what I write... Trust me I won't be talking about you... It's not my style...

If you've got any other issues with me, please feel free to email me them and we'll keep them off the public boards...

Just keepin' it real...


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Now BowTechshooter, don't be so hard on Greg, you know he Has been shooting for 3 years and he has allready acheived senior status on this site with over 100 posts in only about 1 month after registering. Also it is very apparent that he is also an expert in machine tool, marketing, corporate management, CEO ethics, employee relations, quality control, customer relations, shipping, etc. I can't but think of how many other talents he has in fields other than archery. He even goes out of his way to sit on both sides of the fence so as to both support BowTech with his many purchases of BowTech bows and to dispell the belief of all that BowTech does anything right. But here recently I've noticed that his line of credibility has snapped and cannot further believe A SINGLE WORD HE WILL EVER SAY OR POST ON THIS OR ANY OTHER SITE. I"bet his eyes are BROWN!! HHHHAAAAA.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

What were the other bow line names?

Was one of them Oregon?


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

FS560 the only person that worked for oregon that currently works for BowTech is the the engineer and (I am not sure if he worked for a third company as some one claims but we know he knows more then the rest of us), he was not a part owner then just a worker smart enough to get patents on his stuff. He found some investors and them and the CEO of the BowTech have never been involved with archery business before. Not saying they won't go under, but I don't believe they will. 

Some people seem to think that if you worked for a company and that company failed. You, who had nothing to do with the failure can not go start a company on your own, and improve on mistakes you have seen. There goes the american way.

All you people that worked for Enron, Tyco, Boeing, United ect. have to stay on unemployment for the rest of your lives you are not trusted to work again because you will make any company you work for fold.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Maybeyou are right*

maybe you are right archery companies have a history of going out of business........Bear 3 times plus filed for bankruptcy, Pearson, Stemmler at least twice........American Archery, Astro.....look on archery history.........you have WING that went out came back then went out again........Right now there are about 35 companies that make bows........how more then 10 can survive is beyond me!!!!!!!!Let see who else went out......CSS? Jennings in a law suit they lost......ALL the major players have been hit...........Proline was bought by Darton............I do not think Martin has ever been out of business.......I could be wrong though..........PSE I think survived.........Mountaineer is gone XI was going strong now they are out........York.........Continental........Browning..went down......PSE resurected them.........Mc phearson went down and came back....Tes there were a string of them then and now........and the beat goes on..either gone for the count or reorganization.....but then again some said........Jennings would never come back......others said Bear was gone for ever.......others said the compound would never catch on.......I have a equipment guide from Archery World......1986.......and a lot of these companies are gone........some have evolved some have been bought some are going strong..........my point .......nothing stays the same!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey gp, Get a new life and move on,It is vary clear you are here to bash bowtech,,cut and dri, I can see that and read that, So why dont you take your problems elsewhere???and deal with it!!This is a free world,I know but I'm tired of people bashing bow companys(ANY OF THEM) on these sites,,,,,,,

So now it TIME for the Hood to lay some smack on you azz Big GP,,Who are you sticking your nose up,,I beat it's a chioce one.hehe,yeap,,your mad about a dissension between two companys and your brown nosing one of them,,Like a paid internet moll,,smoke on that,,you may be able to fool some of the people here like your trying but The HOOD knows the real scoop and your dishing in the wrong place NOW!! So move on and found some where else to do your BASHING,,because it's clear thats all your DOING!!

Hey, BigGP, I have nothing again you personaly,,Just what you are doing and if you want to come back on me like you have other on this thread,,FEEL FREE,,I'm GAME and I don't own NO bowtechs but i have shoot them and sold them...hehehe 

The Hood cleaning up trash!!!!!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

AAAMMMEEENNNNN!!!!!!!

Move out Bigweenie.... Your attitude is distasteful at best...

Cheers
Tim


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

Why arer you picking on BigGp?Seems he knows something the rest doesnt and if so then he should be able to say so this is a archery forum for poeple wanting to know stuff.If what he says is not true then so be it.It will all come out in the wash.As for everybody jumping on gp all I seen was him stating what has happened to him or friends thats not bashing thats stating facts and now the Hood is going lay the smack down on him for that WoW.BowTech is a big boy they can take care of themselves no need for all the internet defenders just dont read it move on


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Geeeeeezzzzeeee.....

Big flapper........

No need to apologize.... I understand your anger and in the heat of the moment that just seemed to haved spewed out your 
pie hole.... In fact I don't think the likes of you could offend me...
Anyway best of luck to you.... By the way what in gods name is a
"godd little ankle biter"???????

Never mind.... Don't need to answer that.... Must have something to do with your ability to spell.... Or was it HOOD who has the probulemmmm......... HEHEHEHE....

Keep it as real as you like my friend.... We are DONE!!!

Cheers
Tim


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Biggp, ain't you the guy working in the winners choice booth at vegas??ain't you the guy thats mad about bowtech dropping winners chioce??huh????I say you are BASHING!!and sucking up!and you may want the people reading think your not, but know you have a problem with bowtech and your trying to hide it,,,huh??why all along you your brown nosing a string company,,com'on face it and quit hiding in the back,,ARE YOU THE GUY THAT WAS WORKING THE WINNER CHOICE BOOTH???and now is kissing there rumb???hehe The lights are always on, but the dogs bite here in the Hood..

Hey, I spell as good as i can lol

The Hood-Lum


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey everybody BYOB (Bring Your Own Bow) and come over to my hood for the evening.

It will be easy for many of you to find as it is the Hood were we shoot our bows … NOT our mouths!!


----------



## arrowthrower (Oct 31, 2002)

Hey Hood:

Thanks for letting this lurker know where bigGP is coming from. this farm boy was looking longingly at the Pat dully or maybe the Pro40 dully and big had me wondering if maybe I was getting into something that would not be good. thanks for showing me there can be motives that are not apperant at first glance.


----------



## onebadapple (May 25, 2002)

well hood like ROB ZOMBIE says at 6'7" more human than human.hehehehehe
son of a gun this is too funny!!!!!!
OBA


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

Snoop Dogg would be proud bigGP loloilolol


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

BigGP

From what I've heard, Prozac might help your condition


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

I'm the real slim shady.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

bigGP, you'd never guess what I heard at Fomoco while lurking around. And you can believe everything I say, 'cause I live closer than you do. Are you familiar with pretzel logic?


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

I was making a point I wouldn't have expected to go over the head of someone 6'7".


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

*I need a new dictionary*

Darn, I thought I learned to read and write better last year and the first thing in 2003 you say is,,I spelling bad???where??I proved read it and it all looks good to me,,So are saying something or are you just a big blok head???,,that dont know how to read??I can read some and Red,Beer,Hawiian,You buying,,You beat your BigGp you are,,I'm looking you up first thing and we can take this to tables where I will furnish the drinks..darn 6-7 ugly Hawiian,, how many toddy's is it going to take before you fezz up I read you are trying zzzz,Its late and OHIO WON, so maybe tomorrow I can straighten you out,,
But A 6-7 ugly Hawiian that wear a red hat,has got to have a thick head,so this may take awhile.....but Im dunm and cant spell and read,, 

ps. it better not be Nebraska red...hehe,,obt is alumni from there and you would instint hit


----------



## MERLIN 1400 (Jun 16, 2002)

Now just letting everyone know that the HOODS arse belongs to the Dogs of Downunder and we don't share!!!

So BigGP you can have what's left of the HOODs arse after us Dogs are done with him.

Cause all the dogs know, HOODS our [email protected]#$CH...LOL


----------



## Festus (Jan 4, 2003)

BigGP.....If you want to make a little side bet on you-vs-The Hoodlum.....just let me know dude....I can use the extra $$$$$....  ..........Jim


----------



## Mike in Conn. (Jan 5, 2003)

Big GP, I am new to this site and thought I could use it for informational purposes. However everywhere I click it seems as though you are filling up my screen with your schizophrenic babbling. Do us all a favor and put a sock in it or in your case over your hands. Perhaps Rosie O'Donnell has a website for you to bother.


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

Mike you registered in Jan and have 1 post how can you be everywhere? Has bigGp said you need to get out more


----------



## onebadapple (May 25, 2002)

*get out more????*

dudes give mike a break first post or not it makes sence,and just maybe hes been reading long enough and descided he must sign up and let his opinion be heard nothing wrong with that eh????
anyway welcome aboard Mike in conn

 OBA


----------



## Mike in Conn. (Jan 5, 2003)

just making an oberservation, I dont mean to be hard on people but when you try to read info and have to sift through paragraph after paragraph of blah blah blah... it gets a little old then you start getting tired of reading ,thats all. Also with 135 post in one month I don't have to go very far do I.

BTW Thunderstruck, I'm not usually mean to little kids either but I thought you had to be at least 13 years of age to post on this site.


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

*Mike in Conn*

Amen!


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

Man Mike is funny so funny I didnt see that sucker punch to the back of my head from him.13 why did you say that ?And BTW I think the only reason bigGp was making so many post was that so manying people were responding to him.But the thread is getting old just turning into 1 big " your dumb No your dumber" thread.


----------



## Mike in Conn. (Jan 5, 2003)

One more time an that is it for me. Again just an observation. The info I was hoping to get from this was "Manufacturer announcements and press releases". Not your babbling. For everyone esle one this site looking for info I'm sorry for these unneeded posts. 

Sincerelry, Mike


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

I have been reading this post for sometime and bigGP wants to talk we can let him, but bigGP if you know more then by all means let it been known or this talk is now more then reading the tabloids. 
You may not agree with the way BowTech runs there company but then again it is there company. I have meet most of the sales and owners and like the people. They have some good vision and Idea's on there expanstion and all the more power to them. In a short time they have grow to be one of the big boys of bow companys and I wish them well. Also I haven't had any one of the bows not perform as advertised so me of them were above and of these are 3-SD's ,3-Pro38's, 1-G3, 1-G3.2 some are the wifes Should have a BK for her soon.

As far as wccb strings there OK but I have had 6 different sets (for a pro38,SD. 8125 stock string) creep and not stop, I have very little confidience in a product that advertises no stretch and thats all they have done, had another company String Logic make a set out of ultracam and guess what they didn't stretch had a set made of 452 no stretch there neither. I have nothing agains wccb but they must be not telling the truth, they should be up front and say some of the strings will always creep becuase of material.(bcy will even tell you that) This is just the facts that have happen to me and some of my friends...

tsilver- We should get together and do some shooting, will see you soon wish you well. give me a email were going to try to get up to barr's with Don L. to shoot some 3-D here maybe saturday.
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

Darn it, I got winners chioce strings on my bow and now i got to get new ones because they creep..lol
Hey,,BigGP bring your cash and the shoots on...Festus is sponsoring me That Guy is a GOOD MEN Festus...

GP, seens like not to many people like what you have to say around here, but I'm starting to enjoy you 

I like how enron ran the business, made a lot of people rich...lol and some that believed what they read poor..hehe

Ok,,I prove read all your post BigGp and dude you CAN'T SPELL eithere so get a grip on yourself before you start in on otheres, know what you are talking about and not just how you feel, there are always two sides and your not winning....but your fun to have around, so hang in there..We all love a hard head debater that wont go away,,anyway I do... 

The new bowtechs are in the shop...and I think the strings are creeping on the shelf,,,hehe

The Hood


----------



## BowTech R & D (Jan 6, 2003)

Big GP

Would like for you to tell me and everyone else what other bow companies anyone involved with BowTech ever owned. 

You said BowTech has went down the wrong road or has taken the wrong direction. Would you care to explain that so maybe we can buy a map from you to find our way to the Big GP promise land.

BowTech is not in business to advertise and market Winner's Choice. They can market their own products.

We try to make the best bow possible, if you don't like them don't shoot them, but stop all the BS about how you know everything about our company, I have never seen you at a Board of Directors or Investment meeting.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion as to whether they like a particular product, but to continually say we have screwed people in the past at other companies is a BLATANT LIE.

The only connection to any company is I had Licensed Oregon bow to use cams. So if that's the case for screwing people over even if you don't own the company, then Mathews and Bear or responsible for replacing every bow from any company out of business that ever sold a single cam bow, since they had licensed them to use the single cam patent. Your connection to past companies is BS.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

I just check Bowtech R&D's profile and I would say you (BIGGP) just got your story changed,,SO!! I think maybe you should change your handle to Big BS and I hope you shoot a Carter Release so we can start a nother thread about them...lol..what kind of arrow do you shoot,,i've had many bend on me and would like to express my bad feelings about that too,they all claim there straight...lol and there NOT...Face it BigBS, you got a problem with a comany and your trying for some kind of browny points....and now the BIG DOG BowTach men is here to answer and set straight your bigbs storys,,mess with the bull and you'll get the horns,,,hehe right out of Texas....


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

*ahhh...*

...I LOVE it when a plan comes together!!...looks like all we have in life is our word...

...and if the word you have is based on hearsay, speculation, inuendo,(some call these facts) emotion can sometimes take over and ruin a person's credibility for the remainder of time...

...it is sometimes best to let people think your ignorant, than to open your mouth and remove ALL doubt...

END OF STORY!!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

*I'll it again....AMEN*

Welcome to the show Kevin......

Cheers
Tim


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

BowTech is the only company I see CEO's coming on here to "fight" about there products.Just wondering WHO IS RUNNING THE PLANT? Robert bigGP a bad speller check the correct why to spell (debater) The two companies would be Oregon and Horizon,No?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Ok boys and bigGP, anyone remember what I said about credibility? Now you can't go back through the posts and look it up, you need to recall it from memory, kinda like a test to see how much you retain from reading. Thunderstruck, I believe you have been!! Oh and to answer to your saying on the other BowTech fight topic that you thought it was uncool of me to try to pry out what bow someone else was shooting, don't you think it was uncool of bigGP to rave on and on about something that dosen't concern him? I believe he has no class and I' bet he couldn't spell it either, and by the way you should pay attention in school because your spelling sucks also. Big GP I'll bet BowTech would sure like to buy your bows back from you, IMO you don't deserve to own one!

Proudly shooting and owning BowTech bows, Russ Withrow.


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

Gimp my spelling? Is it that bad?Well I am done with school so that leaves that out Still yes I Thought it was bad in the other post about you but I guees we can all fall into that one time or another: Has for bigGP he has said things about BowTech sure but most of his post(in my opinion) have been in defense.Make them right? Probably not.But if he had a bad dealing with them in the past can he not say so?I would and if you had a bad dealing with a company any company I hope you would come on here and say so,If not for my benifit maybe someone else's. In the post I was talking about you, the other guy's were talking about what they thought and you kept wanting to know " what they shoot" you probably wasn't trying to get something going (cause I've really never seen that out of you and I've seen you on lot's of other boards) so that was my bad I guess for saying that.I tend to post then think.So gimp in closing I have No beef with you(hope you dont with me) or anyone else on this board.Heck I love this board. And in my last post "WHO IS WATCHING THE PLANT" I was playing with you guys gimp do I really spell that bad? Have a great day gimp and guys boy did I ever ramble on Later TS P.S. Will this thread ever die LOL


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

THUNDERSTRUCK, maybe it will die. One last thing from me. bigGP, or anyone, has the right to speak on THEIR personal experience. He had one, he claimed. All the rest was hear-say and bashing. That's it, and that's all. 
BTW, howw's mie spalinng? LOL.


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

BigGP - Yes we did talk to wccb and they were nice about it and sent a new set of strings for the bow, the replacement set has been doing the same thing, I figure it's just the 8125. The other string company is within driving distance for use and we have had his produce for sometime now, So that's what we will use.

As far as your dealings with BowTech, I can't comment. But I have always had good service from them, It was a little slow during there move but I can understand that, they have done well for me. 

Now as far as the hooooooooodlum goes, hey I hope your strings don't creep. I now you have a reply for everything so I just will keep it kind, good shooting hooodlam.


----------



## BowTech R & D (Jan 6, 2003)

Thunderstruck,

You are so misinformed I have never owned stock or any part of Oregon Bow or Horizon.

I didn't come on here to fight, just to set the record straight.

Rumors are what you are spreading not truths.

BowTech has had it's share of growing pains, but we are also growing faster than ANY company ever has in the archery industry.

Also, I'm not the CEO, see how fast you can spread false statements by speaking out without having the correct info. 

Firsthand knowledge means YOU were there when the original conversation took place. I've seen so many post about how someone knows something about our company or policies and procedures.

If we have any problems you would like to discuss, please call someone at the corporate office and discuss it with them, we really do like to know so we can try and remedy the problem. We don't want to have OUR head in the sand.

I read these forums to get feedback good or bad about our products. That is why we made the changes for 03'.


Good luck in the new year.

Kevin Strother


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

Kevis I was not spreading rumors.It was stated as a question,No? Has for as the CEO joking again...but your are some kind of big wig,No?If not then thats my bad just the y why BowTech_Shooter talks about you and 1 more guy can't think of him I just thought you were in the Big Hunt some how.Again I am sorry to offend anyone here,wasn't trying to start any rumors.Again in the earlier post I said I was kidding about that post. I hope BowTech stays around for a long time to many bow companies come and go we need more to stay and I hope they do.Good Day Guys TS


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

Will someone please erase this thread? Let it go...


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

I asked the admin to erase this thread last Friday and I haven't heard back from them yet.

I would guess since this board is run by Martin Archery why would I have thought they would erase a derogatory thread about their competition. Heck I'm sure they see this thread as it would probably help boost their sales since BowTech has obviously cut in to there's as well as all the other bow manufacturers market share.

I know I'll keep buying BowTech products!


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry have to jump in on that comment….

I have seen Martin Archery keep this board free from censorship without any prejudice. Even when their bows were the ones under criticism. Heck,there is even a few small/negative comments about delivery times … draw lengths … ect pertaining to Martin bows in the other section right now. Nope!!… The only thing Martin is guilty of is at times jumping in on the tread and trying to help. Bowtech and other manufacturers are more the able to come and make there own comments. Some do … most don’t…


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Ausie-guy,

Where do you get off coming on here and trying to impose your will on everyone by requesting the the administrator remove this thread?

Who elected you the thread censor or thread police?

If you don't like a thread or are tired of reading one, don't read it any further. You have to click your mouse. Right? Or does yours click itself and force you to read the posts it wants you to read?

Contentious issues benefit from a thorough airing and a productive venue for that is an internet forum such as this one.

I am thankful that the administrators of this forum do not censor or delete threads just because someone wants it done.



ABOUT BOWTECH

I do not know anything about BowTech and so my statement here is of a general nature relative to any manufacturer of any kind of product.

The unfortunate issue about the whole BowTech series of threads is that non company representatives such as shooters, wanabe staff shooters, groupies, and other minions come rushing in here everytime to cry "poor little me" whenever someone else passes on a comment or rumor in any way critical of BowTech.

Any manufacturer of any product, if faced with a very great increase in sales over the previous year or whatever had better find additional financing or capital or there WILL be late payments to subs, delays in deliveries of parts, longer delivery times of product, and so on.

AND word WILL get out. Rumors of financial difficulty will surface and the issue should and will receive a public airing in a venue such as this forum.

In such an event, the system will have worked as it should.

However, I do not think it is best for a company to sit back and say nothing while "customers" defend it in the pathetic "poor little me" manner that has gone on here.


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

The reason I asked this thread to be taken off was for PERSONAL attacks on other members of the board and some of the language that was used altho spelt differently everyone knew what was being said.

There are women and children who read these threads and they should not have to put up with that on a public board.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*Pat DC - Ausie-guy*

Hey Ausie-guy,

I agree quit asking for this post to be removed and get that review of the Pat DC done. I want to hear about it.


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

I can't believe I just wasted 15 minutes of my life reading this thread. I 'll never get those back!! Man, I need another hobby this time of year. Seems I waste way too much time reading these fights in the winter.
Lets go shoot!!!!


----------



## Newberry (Jul 7, 2002)

This thread is like driving by a wreck...

I'm horrified... yet... I.... can't....look.... away.....


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

What? Oh, whew! I thought I was on another messageboard system there for a minute............................  Pinwheel 12


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

quote FS560:

"Contentious issues benefit from a thorough airing and a productive venue for that is an internet forum such as this one."

"The unfortunate issue about the whole BowTech series of threads is that non company representatives such as shooters, wanabe staff shooters, groupies, and other minions come rushing in here everytime to cry "poor little me" whenever someone else passes on a comment or rumor in any way critical of BowTech."

"However, I do not think it is best for a company to sit back and say nothing while "customers" defend it in the pathetic "poor little me" manner that has gone on here."

"I do not know anything about BowTech...."

FS560, I feel this venue is/can be productive. Do you feel the intent of bigGP's participation in this thread was to be productive? I'd wager you know less about BowTech, than you think.
I'm not sure where it is you come from with your comments regarding the people posting in BowTech's defense. Just because I choose to speak for (my own choice to do so) a company with a product I use and like, doesn't make me a wannabe, groupie, or pathetic. Who would you expect to reply? People of opposing opinions would be my guess. Would you speak up if someone was spreading untruths about your bow manufacturer of choice? If not, why do you reply to this thread? What about the manner in which BowTech has been attacked? You make no mention of it. bigGP (who's has been strangely absent of late) came running full speed to trample what was intended as a person's wish to express satisfaction with a company. That's where your "pathetic, poor little me" comments would be more accurate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

Good spelling Phil........


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

Man this thread is way past funny, We have had bashin threads before but have usually been able to happy end them, why is this thread getting deeper all the time, I guess this is where forums can go if we are not careful, somebody end this nonsense soon


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks Robert. When my shooting equals my spelling, I'll be fulfilled. Maybe even a staff shooter!


----------



## VAREBEL (Jan 5, 2003)

the only question i have to add here is if bowtech is so bad with customer service and their bows don't perform as advertised, then why are they growing so fast? i don't own a bowtech yet but whenever i'm in the market for something new, i'm considering one.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*hex*

Let us all put a hex on the guy with the next negative post.....how about he sees 10 x rings and does not know which one to shoot at!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

For those complaining in this thread or being negative.. You get bread butter and water. Have fun.

Dylan


----------



## arrowthrower (Oct 31, 2002)

Butter?? butter you say? down here in the lower 48 it is not politically correct to use butter. Oh no just bread and water. Nix the butter pleasssseeee.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey you Guys! I bet if all of you spend the time you spend posting on this thread practicing archery, you’ll be better shooters. Well. I guess posting threads is a sport in itself.

Monty53


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Your posting here..... ehehahaha

Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*bowtechs*

The shop I work in has sold over 100 bowtechs last year.......Out of that hundred plus I do not remeber any having any problems...........it was our best selling bow.......and many people came back and bought another!!!!!! One guy bought 3!!!!!! Guess what NO One complained!!!!! No one wanted their money back or had a major problem!!!!!Do not want to like sounding like i am defending them but facts are facts.......and Kevin has ALLWAYS BEEN HONEST WITH US>>>>>>NO BS.........and extremely helpful.........there are other companies out there(not Martin) that the store deals with that we have major troubles with.........but BOWTECH HAS ALWAYS TREATED US FIRST CLASS!!!!That is a fact!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

I will say that no Bow manufacturer is any better than the next
and Bowtech dosent make better bows than the next compant they only make FASTER ones


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

I can't believe this thread is still going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Recall and stop production*

I heard this in another forum and is it true. Said they have stopped some producation and sells on a few bows sinse the show. Can some of you Botech guys confirm or kill this rumor from me. I heard nothing of this at booth.


----------

